

Javascript Super Mario Kart - bdfh42
http://blog.nihilogic.dk/2008/05/javascript-super-mario-kart.html

======
sanswork
When I first started in IT I worked in a help desk where all day I'd write
clones of popular games in Excel with VBA. Half to pass the time, and half to
practise and get noticed by the "real programmers"(it worked).

After doing it for a bit I found lots of other people doing the same thing.
Now it seems cloning these games in Javascript is all the rage. I think it's a
great progression.

*edit: just wanted to add, the reason for using VBA/Excel for me and at least a few of the other people at the time that I found doing it was that our workplaces closely monitored the running applications of lowly helpdesk staff to ensure no slacking but excel was an approved application so seeing Excel in the process list from their admin console was all good.

~~~
icey
You don't have to excuse using VBA as your first language. I bet you a full
third of the readers here got started with VB or VBScript of some sort. It
doesn't speak poorly of anyone's skills. It just says you're willing to do the
work with the tools you've got.

~~~
sanswork
Oh, it wasn't my first language(My grandma bought me Turbo C when I was 12)
and I'm not embarrassed really(Excel + VBA is pretty good at what it does),
just explaining why I used such a weird setup to write the games in. Someone
might be confused about why myself and others choose to use Excel as our
development environment.

~~~
icey
I'd just assumed it to be "I did it in Excel _because I could_ "

------
Maascamp
I'm not generaly a client side coder, but stuff like this is the reason I like
javascript. Rapid development of fun ideas. Nice work!

------
jakewolf
Has anyone coined the term an "adsense tip?" Fun stuff!

